# Xfinity OnDemand failing: V301 - Cardio Unavailable?



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Weird. I just got the recent software update on my Roamio Basic, so I don't know if this is related or not.

When I try to launch the Xfinity OnDemand app, I get the following pop-up message:

"App Temporarily Unavailable

Cardio is currently unavailable. (V301)

Please try again in a few minutes.

For more info, visit tivo.com/support/V301

Searching for the the V301 area on tivo.com (as the link fails), the blame is pointed to Comcast. I'm not convinced...

I don't know why the error message references Cardio. 

I restarted my TiVo to see if that had an impact. No change.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

John


----------



## jg617 (Feb 22, 2015)

Same problem here in Cambridge, MA. It started tonight. So infuriating. Comcast hasn't acknowledged it on their website yet.

I'm guessing "cardio" == (cable)card I(nput)/O(utput)


----------



## cthomp21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Same problem here in Plainfield, IL with xfinity on demand. No idea what's going on.


----------



## Berclaw (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm having the same issue. Personally, I'm exhausted from troubleshooting sporadic VOD issues. I resent Tivo for always blaming Comcast & not taking responsibility for their user's experience - an experience we pay a lot for. Tivo needs to be more proactive & responsible. They need to be our advocates. People are reporting these issues all over the forums, it's about time they do something.


----------



## techbill (Feb 22, 2015)

Called Comcast and they couldn't figure it out. Wanted to send a truck and we know that's a waste of time.
Tried restart and even pulling the cable card and re-inserting it. Connected to Tivo service for another update as well. Still broke.

Probably a Comcast server issue, but Tivo could be nice enough to better detect the actual error.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

jg617 said:


> I'm guessing "cardio" == (cable)card I(nput)/O(utput)


Cardio is the name of the SeaChange back-office that supports VOD on TiVo.
http://www.schange.com/company/press-releases/2012/next-gen-cardio-solution-from-seachange-and-tivo


----------



## polskiftw (Feb 22, 2015)

Same problem. Contacted Comcast to verify my card was paired properly (it is) and that I had the correct rate code and such (I do). Still can't get past the v301 error.

Started having issues today. Not sure if it is related to new tivo update or not, but I vaguely remember accessing ondemand at least once since the update with no issue..

quick edit: I have two non-tivo boxes from Comcast as well, and they both can access the xfinity ondemand just fine. The only one with trouble is my Roamio Pro. I tried restarting the tivo, and as mentioned I contacted Comcast and spent an hour with them as we went through the pairing of my card and had them check rate codes and resent signals to the box. Also the tech guy said he changed the hierarchy so that the tivo was my primary device. Not sure what that meant but yeah. I also went into tivo settings and forced a reconnect to tivo servers. No luck.

Hopefully this will be resolved soon.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

polskiftw said:


> Hopefully this will be resolved soon.


It is working for me this morning.

On the first access of Xfinity Connect, I did get a quick pop-up (GSM something - contact your operator) but before I could finish reading the message, it went to the Xfinity Category screen. I was able to select and start watching a show.

I realize that everything has glitches, but I wish the error messages were better. There is a great risk of calling a cable provider and having someone in customer service mistakenly change something in an account which modifies service, or schedule an expensive truck roll when the best solution is just to wait.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I've had this error lately as well. Quickest fix was to quickly pull out and reinsert CableCARD. Obviously this is preferable to reboot which may have also fixed it but is not good for the hard drive and takes longer


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm getting the v301 "App Temporarily Unavailable" for the last few days. What's weird is it works on my Roamio Pro but I get the v301 on my mini's. I hope it's just a software update lag. Anybody else with this problem or a possible solution?

Thanks, Mike, Issaquah (Seattle) WA


----------



## SlappyM (Aug 12, 2005)

Same deal here. Stopped working sometime yesterday on minis but still works on the Roamio pro. Loathe the idea of calling either comcast or tivo, so currently waiting it out. 

-- edit -- should note that I'm in Chicago.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mykee50 said:


> Hi everybody, I'm getting the v301 "App Temporarily Unavailable" for the last few days. What's weird is it works on my Roamio Pro but I get the v301 on my mini's. I hope it's just a software update lag. Anybody else with this problem or a possible solution?
> 
> Thanks, Mike, Issaquah (Seattle) WA


FWIW, I have encountered this issue the past few weeks on my Mini. XOD launches flawlessly every time on the host Premiere Elite but the Mini is now giving me the V301 error message whenever I try to access XOD All the other video apps (Amazon, Netflix, VUDU, Yahoo, YouTube, et al) continue to operate without a hitch on both boxes and XOD had been working on the Mini previously.

After trying the obvious initial troubleshooting steps (reconnecting to TiVo servers, rebooting, cold booting), the step that restored XOD functionality to the Mini for me was to uncheck, save, and then recheck and save the "*Video sharing*" and "*Enable video downloads*" settings under *Change DVR Preferences *in my TiVo account. After forcing another connection to the TiVo servers on both boxes, all is well again.

See also step 6. here: *XFINITY On Demand: App is not listed or will not launch*


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> FWIW, I have encountered this issue the past few weeks on my Mini. XOD launches flawlessly every time on the host Premiere Elite but the Mini is now giving me the V301 error message whenever I try to access XOD All the other video apps (Amazon, Netflix, VUDU, Yahoo, YouTube, et al) continue to operate without a hitch on both boxes and XOD had been working on the Mini previously.
> 
> After trying the obvious initial troubleshooting steps (reconnecting to TiVo servers, rebooting, cold booting), the step that restored XOD functionality to the Mini for me was to uncheck, save, and then recheck and save the "*Video sharing*" and "*Enable video downloads*" settings under *Change DVR Preferences *in my TiVo account. After forcing another connection to the TiVo servers on both boxes, all is well again.
> 
> See also step 6. here: *XFINITY On Demand: App is not listed or will not launch*


As an addendum to the above advice regarding XoD non-functionality, I recommend for the sake of completeness that you* make sure to follow each of the aforementioned deselection/reselection operations with a respective network connection for the boxes*. In other words:

1) Go to your on-line TiVo account and, under Device Preferences, *deselect* "Video sharing" and "Enable video downloads" and *save* those preferences.

2) Perform a TiVo network connection on first the host DVR and then any other DVR's or Mini's.

3) Go back and *reselect* "Video sharing" and "Enable video downloads" and *save* those preferences.

4) Perform another TiVo network connection on all boxes, then verify XoD functionality.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

This didn't work for me. I've had this problem for years on both a Roamio and Premiere. Some days it would work, some days not. Sometimes it would work on one box and not the other. I have tried every fix or suggestion I've been able to find in Tivo Community and with chats with TiVo and Comcast. Usually a restart of the Roamio would fix it temporarily but not always and sometimes I would get the C133 error after a restart. Also, very frustrating. I had resigned myself to living with the occasional functionality but haven't been able to get it to work on the Roamio for 5 days. That's when I started researching the problem again. (I've actually been using Xfinity Stream on PC to Chromecast to TV if I really wanted to watch something.) I really don't think TiVo or Comcast knows or will know the answer and calling out a tech is most likely a waste of time and any fix would probably be temporary anyway.

I had to laugh out loud tonight. (2 a.m. actually) After I had a 10 minute electrical outage and the TiVo boxes and router all came back on XOD worked on the Roamio but not the Premiere! Last night it worked on the Premiere but not the Roamio. I've tried hard resets of everything the last few days with no success. I'm back to probable occasional functionality I guess. Not that there's much worth watching these days but that's another story!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^^^

My situation appears to be somewhat different from yours. The XoD app is rock solid (so far) on the host Roamio Pro (which recently replaced a Premiere Elite/XL4) but disappears periodically from the Mini since installing the Roamio. In every single case the app has reappeared and functioned properly on the Mini after performing the Device Preference deselect/reselect procedure I described above. Note that in this particular case, it's not a question of XoD not operating--the icon vanishes entirely from the Add & Manage Video Apps listing on the Mini.

I strongly suspect that my problem is due to a glitch in my Comcast account coding that transpired when I moved and re-paired the CableCARD to the Roamio. This suspicion is partly founded on the fact that the CableCARD no longer appears in my on-line Comcast account device list, which AFAIK has never before been the case. I am still corresponding via PM with a Comcast Help & Support Forum guru who is coordinating with the techs to find a solution. You might try doing the same on the assumption that your issue is also due to an anomaly either in your account structure or in your CableCARD provisioning.

N.B.: Since my Premiere still has some non-transferable recordings it remains on the network but without CableCARD or coaxial connection. I will try keeping its video sharing/downloads options deselected to see whether that has any influence on the Mini's XoD issue.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> My situation appears to be somewhat different from yours. The XoD app is rock solid (so far) on the host Roamio Pro (which recently replaced a Premiere Elite/XL4) but disappears periodically from the Mini since installing the Roamio. In every single case the app has reappeared and functioned properly on the Mini after performing the Device Preference deselect/reselect procedure I described above. Note that in this particular case, it's not a question of XoD not operating--the icon vanishes entirely from the Add & Manage Video Apps listing on the Mini.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. I was just posting again hoping other people had solved the problem. Since my last post XOD started working on the Premiere again and is still working on the Roamio. btw I had a Mini for awhile and had the same XOD problem along with many others so I stopped using it.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> My situation appears to be somewhat different from yours. The XoD app is rock solid (so far) on the host Roamio Pro (which recently replaced a Premiere Elite/XL4) but disappears periodically from the Mini since installing the Roamio. In every single case the app has reappeared and functioned properly on the Mini after performing the Device Preference deselect/reselect procedure I described above. Note that in this particular case, it's not a question of XoD not operating--the icon vanishes entirely from the Add & Manage Video Apps listing on the Mini.
> 
> ...


I seem to have resolved the problem with XoD disappearing from or not functioning on the Mini by removing the Premiere Elite (which lacks a CableCARD) from my network. I had transferred the CableCARD to the new Roamio Pro and was only keeping the Premiere around until I had watched the last of about a dozen premium channel recordings that I could not move to the Roamio.

I still think that the Comcast account coding was involved in some way. It just doesn't seem logical that the Premiere's status should have interfered with XoD operation on the Mini once the Roamio had replaced it as host. But that does seem to be the factor that was in play since XoD has been reliably functional on the Mini for one week now, whereas before it would never work for more than a day or two before disappearing or returning an error message.


----------



## jimcarver (Dec 25, 2004)

Glad that worked for you. XOD works for me for days sometimes, then stops working, then starts working again. Last two days it hasn't worked on my Roamio but works on my Premiere. I've given up on a solution. Nothing much worth watching anyway so doesn't bother me much anymore. Pay for shows are available elsewhere.


----------

